# What are the odds this is a boy/girl? UPDATE PG3



## ale

At 12 + 6 weeks I had to get a scan because I was in so much pain and the ultrasound tech which is an older more experienced woman said she was 95% sure it was a boy. She even showed me how the nub was standing up and not pointing down like a girl. I already have two girls and this is my last baby hoping for a boy. I know not to get my hopes up and I'm actually having a gender reveal ultrasound on August 16 but what are the odds of this baby being a girl? Any thoughts? The second pic is where she said the nub is up and not pointing down. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160802_071813717.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 72









IMG_20160802_071828444.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 83


----------



## Moom7900

It's very hard to predict at that stage. I had a scan at approx 14 weeks when the nub theory is supposed to be around 98% accurate. Every person looking at my baby's nub said it was very very girly, but a gender scan at 16 weeks revealed a baby boy.
Here's my 14 week nub pic:


----------



## ale

Yea I see!! Ppl are telling me if it looks like a boy then it's a boy, if they would have told you girl then you should be worried


----------



## Belle280601

:flower:


----------



## Belle280601

ale said:


> At 12 + 6 weeks I had to get a scan because I was in so much pain and the ultrasound tech which is an older more experienced woman said she was 95% sure it was a boy. She even showed me how the nub was standing up and not pointing down like a girl. I already have two girls and this is my last baby hoping for a boy. I know not to get my hopes up and I'm actually having a gender reveal ultrasound on August 16 but what are the odds of this baby being a girl? Any thoughts? The second pic is where she said the nub is up and not pointing down. :shrug:

Id say boy! ! :cloud9:


----------



## Belle280601

This is my 12 week pic posted it in a nub theory "experts" site and everyone who guessed said girl! About 25 replies haha but we shall see :p


----------



## Belle280601




----------



## ale

Yours looks girl


----------



## imaceful

I had a tech tell me at 13+6 she was certain, told me not to book a gender scan and waste money, that we were having a boy.

We're having a girl... Lol! 

I would wait till the gender scan and pretend she said nothing, otherwise it'll eat at you. 

I hope you get the outcome you're hoping for :)


----------



## Belle280601

ale said:


> Yours looks girl

I have 2 boys so a girl would be nice as no more babies for me! But either is a blessing of coursexx


----------



## hannah berry

A little boy.


----------



## NinjaKitty5

I'm going to say girl :)


----------



## Fruitmash

I don't know anything about nub theory, after two months I still can't find the nub on this baby's scan! But the skull on your baby and the skull on my baby look really similar and I found out yesterday that we're having a boy so I reckon you are too! And he gave us a really great view so I don't doubt he's a boy for a moment


----------



## ale

Aww less than two weeks and I will know for sure! I will update


----------



## 6lilpigs

Your 2nd pic looks to show a perfect boy nub, I would guess boy for you too :)


----------



## kimmy04

Nub looks boyish to me too! Congrats


----------



## ale

Yay thank you ladies&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## 3babesforme

i would be shocked if that was a girl


----------



## ale

That's exactly what the ultrasound tech said lol


----------



## calliebaby

My baby's nub looked like a girl. In fact, I had no boy guesses. He is 100% boy. 
Best just to wait. Nub guesses are really just that.....guesses. I drove myself crazy and was actually a bit disappointed (this was my third boy). What will be, will be. I honestly think that the nub theory is more for fun than anything. (Didn't stop me from asking every site. Lol) 
Congrats on your new baby. :)


----------



## ale

Well I'll be going in a week to confirm&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Moom7900

Moom7900 said:


> It's very hard to predict at that stage. I had a scan at approx 14 weeks when the nub theory is supposed to be around 98% accurate. Every person looking at my baby's nub said it was very very girly, but a gender scan at 16 weeks revealed a baby boy.
> Here's my 14 week nub pic:
> View attachment 960289

Just to update, my 16 week scan was WRONG and my baby is a GIRL. The nub-guessers knew best haha xxxxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats!


----------



## ale

I go tomorrow to confirm mine!! Hope he's still a boy and correct lol


----------



## ale

Well he is still a boy!!! Yay!! And he is flexing his muscles for you ladies lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160816_100532517_HDR.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 20









IMG_20160816_100517615.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yay congrats!


----------



## ale

Thank you&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations on having baby boy confirmed! :)


----------



## ale

Thank you!!


----------



## Moom7900

Congratulations on your baby boy, Ale! Xxxxxx :blue:


----------



## ale

Thanks moon!


----------



## Sarah233

Any guesses ? :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarah233

A clearer photo of head :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ale

Sarah233 said:


> A clearer photo of head :)

Definitely a girl.. nub and head girl


----------

